# mdma freebase and crystalization



## CharmingKid (Oct 23, 2022)

So I have been trying to get mdma in Al/Hg amalgam method from PMK and methylamine and I am not sure what I did wrong- after 6hours I tried to extract the mdma free base with 25% NaOH solution and I needed to pour 100 ml of it until I noticed a change in the consistency and a layer of yellow liquid ( the first 3 photos from the left). After the extraction with NaOH solution and isopropanol I evaporated the IPA under vacuum and did the acid/base extraction with DCM and I gt some liquid in the right color- brown, but it was more like water, not oil (the 4th photo) but I kept anyway and tried to crystalize it with HCl, acetone and xylene and in the beginning it looked like I am going to get some crystals- but I just got something that looked like brown powder in the end (the 2th photos from the right).
Any ideas where i went wrong?


----------



## Acidosis

CharmingKid said:


> Así que he estado tratando de obtener mdma en el método de amalgama Al/Hg de PMK y metilamina y no estoy seguro de qué hice mal: después de 6 horas, traté de extraer la base libre de mdma con una solución de NaOH al 25% y necesitaba verter 100 ml. de ella hasta que noté un cambio en la consistencia y una capa de líquido amarillo (las primeras 3 fotos de la izquierda). Después de la extracción con solución de NaOH e isopropanol, evaporé el IPA al vacío e hice la extracción ácido/base con DCM y obtuve un poco de líquido en el color correcto: marrón, pero era más como agua, no aceite (la 4ta foto) pero Lo mantuve de todos modos y traté de cristalizarlo con HCl, acetona y xileno y al principio parecía que iba a obtener algunos cristales, pero al final obtuve algo que parecía polvo marrón (las 2 fotos de la derecha) .
> ¿Alguna idea de dónde me equivoqué?



CharmingKidFirst, before continuing, check that the brown product you obtained complies with the characteristics of the product, smell, taste and melting point...if it is mdma hcl and it is not some sodium salt or other salts that can be formed by a failed synthesis. dissolve the residue in boiling methanol and allow the solution to cool, it will surely crystallize hard, in which case proceed with a standard cleanup and follow with a second recrystallization and you will obtain the desired product.


----------



## Curiousonion

taste??? What is it supposed to taste like?
As for smell it has that gross mdma smell like root beer.


----------



## Acidosis

Curiousonion said:


> ¿¿¿gusto??? ¿A qué se supone que sabe?
> En cuanto al olor, tiene ese asqueroso olor a mdma como la cerveza de raíz.



Curiousonioncheck that its taste is really bitter and if you can check and compare the melting point, if its taste is bitter and reminds you of the mdma that you have consumed, surely you have dirty mdma hcl, now cleaning it and recrystallizing it should be enough, love the smell apparently it smells like the desired product, therefore its synthesis surely worked. time and practice will give you better results. a greeting.


----------



## Curiousonion

Acidosis said:


> check that its taste is really bitter and if you can check and compare the melting point, if its taste is bitter and reminds you of the mdma that you have consumed, surely you have dirty mdma hcl, now cleaning it and recrystallizing it should be enough, love the smell apparently it smells like the desired product, therefore its synthesis surely worked. time and practice will give you better results. a greeting.



AcidosisYeah i made some that smelled like that 2 days ago. I can't stand the smell though. 
Didn't know it was bitter, can't get myself to taste that stuff lol


----------

